# Free roam time



## theherbs (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello! So I have two male rats and I have owned them for around 6 months and I am scrolling through this site and I have been wondering whether or not I’m doing free roam time correctly and giving them enough free roam time. Looking back I know I havent been giving them enough everyday. How long and often should I do it??. Here’s how I do it. When I clean out their cage or after I clean it out I will put on in our tiled bathroom floor with their carrier and a hidey hole and I will sit there on the floor with them while they run around. My mum doesn’t let them run around on carpet or my bed as she is afraid they’ll poo/pee all over it which I know they will and I do clean it up it’s just a bit harder in carpet. Is there anything I can do to cover floor/ suggestions for stuff to put in the floor?? Do I need to put other things on the floor when I do it like toys and stuff?? I’m open to any suggestions and criteria


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

1) I think the suggestion is min. 60min every day/90min several days a week. The more free roam the better!
2)maybe your rats wuold like something soft like a fleece blanket on the floor which you can clean easily. They are super cheap and my ratties love to hide in a blaket.
3)it could be good to have a lot of fun things in the area like empty cereal boxes etc...
4)one way of getting them out of the cage is wearing and oversized hoodie and putting them inside!


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

Here they are on the couch with us daily. For about 60min or so. I must have lazy boys, they cuddle with us, and they take naps. They are not very active.


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh and it’s vert important tho give enough free roam time to your rats! If you have to study or work is it possible to just let your rats roam and then you study in the same space? Free roam does not have to bee interacting the WHOLE time with them, I usually watch tv and let my rats roam and when they come to me, I pet them/give them a treat. You can also make a playpin for them from cardboardboxes. There’s a lot of videos on youtube on freeroaming I suggest you to watch them and get some ideas. I like shadow the rat and emiology!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Free roam is meant to give the rats the remaining exercise and enrichment they don't get in the cage. Therefore, ideally it should be done everyday for at least 1hr with tons of enrichment. @TwilxghtRat has a free roam area that's a great example: (Rate My Rats’ Playpen #2!)

I think it's fine if you can only free roam in the bathroom as long as your able to provide enough enrichment for the lack of space.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

I spend 10-20 mins under a blanket with them playing scritching and letting them crawl on me then I let them run around my bed room for an hour or so doing whatever they want, I like to hide little bits of cheerios n stuff around for them to scavenge, figure it'll be stimulating for them. My bedroom is pretty safe as long as I keep an eye to stop them getting on my desk where the wires are


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

a1phanine said:


> I spend 10-20 mins under a blanket with them playing scritching and letting them crawl on me then I let them run around my bed room for an hour or so doing whatever they want, I like to hide little bits of cheerios n stuff around for them to scavenge, figure it'll be stimulating for them. My bedroom is pretty safe as long as I keep an eye to stop them getting on my desk where the wires are


I also free roam in my bedroom and just block of places they aren't supposed to go (under my door, my bird's cage, desk, closet, etc.) with cardboard or their playpen.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I do this at least three hours while I get work done every weekday.


----------



## theherbs (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks!!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

No problem


----------



## Veer (Jan 2, 2021)

I could give them more out of cage time in the bathroom, but that would be on their own without me. I am afraid the floor is too cold for them and i am afraid of mould in the bathroom (old house, hard to clean and keeps coming back) do you think freeroam in the bathroom is a option? How can i make freeroam on the couch more interesting for them?
They havea house, toilet, food, water and some toys on the couch, but they just snuggle up together and relax. Maybe the soft warm couch is too comfy?


----------

